# did someone hack my account



## ball2012003 (May 27, 2009)

It shows that i posted a topic saying i'm gay and i never did that.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 28, 2009)

Would you like to link to it so we can get a nice laugh?


----------



## Noitora (May 28, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> It shows that i posted a topic saying i'm gay and i never did that.


It must be Prime.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 28, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Would you like to link to it so we can get a nice laugh?


dont see it anymore i guess i mod deleted it


----------



## Raika (May 28, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Hadrian (May 28, 2009)

Yeah the post is in our Trash section, we'll see what we can do.


----------



## playallday (May 28, 2009)

Dongdrian said:
			
		

> Yeah the post is in our Trash section, we'll see what we can do.


I didn't know you guys had a trash section.


----------



## Hadrian (May 28, 2009)

We also have secret porn stash with all the deleted spam.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> We also have secret porn stash with all the deleted spam.


God damn it Hadrian!!!!!! Do NOT share our secrets, you'll be kicked out of the staff again!


----------



## da_head (May 28, 2009)

the fuck? prime? has he turned hostile?


----------



## science (May 28, 2009)

Prime once accidentally posted his password in IRC and I logged into his account lol


----------



## playallday (May 28, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I did that once...


----------



## qlum (Jul 3, 2009)

does being hacked really belong to the forum bugs board


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 3, 2009)

i dunno if its solved, but there is a bug that logs you in as another user (very rare though)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 3, 2009)

qlum said:
			
		

> does being hacked really belong to the forum bugs board
> 
> 
> QUOTE(tj_cool @ Jul 3 2009, 10:00 AM) i dunno if its solved, but there is a bug that logs you in as another user (very rare though)



Yeah some people unintentionally logged into my account a couple of weeks back. It is quite rare, I changed my pass and it seems to not have happened since then as far as I know.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

.. wow whoever hacked you isnt very creative -_____- i would have done something much cooler.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey wait a minute!  I was never told about the pron stash for staff.  You bastards!


----------

